# Testing Rokinon FE 14M-C, 14 mm. F/ 2.8



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

Dear Friends.
This is my fist time that use this Awesome / Cheapo Lens Rokinon 14 mm, F/ 2.8( $ 297 US Dollars) to shoot in the night time, with hand held shooting in the dark of the night , with the Technique of our friend Yorgasor by use 2 sec. self timmer and deep breathing, and hold, during press the shutter. 
Use My dear Canon 1DS MK I with 14 mm. Lens, Set at manual Mode, F= 2.8, and Suck the air out of my Lung, and shoot these photos with SS. 1/6 sec. and 0.3 sec, with 2 sec. Time delay/ Self Timer ,
= ITS WORKS, SIR= thousand thanks for your great trick, Dear teacher Mr. Yorgasor.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20846.0


----------

